# 4 year old boy birthday gift suggestions



## mainemommy1

Anyone have any suggestions for birthday gift ideas for a 4year old boy from grandparents and also other relatives (so a variety of prices is ok). Thank you,


----------



## Hoopin' Mama

Playmobil set
Hoppity ball
Bug kit/magnifying glass/science stuff
Legos
Dress up
Dr. kit
Marble run
Books on cd

I think 4 is a great age for playmobil!


----------



## OTMomma

The above has great ideas, I will also add that some of the Crayola wonder type stuff is cool, and I've given it with success to non-cruchy types too.


----------



## sbgrace

At four my boys favorite toys were
magnatiles
blocks
matchbox type vehicles
trains/train set
legos (they prefer duplo over the tiny ones)
sandbox/sand toys

Those are still their favorites actually so with lasting value. My kids do go through stages of playing with their doctor kit and tool sets too. They hardly play with their playmobile items and things similar to that. I'm sure all that depends on the kid though. I have friends whose kids weren't into lego blocks and they have had tons of play value here. One kid loves books on tape and the other doesn't. So a lot depends on the the child. To test out books on tape you could try some from the library. Great books are always a good gift too!


----------



## 4evermom

stomp rocket
marble run
Ds started using little legos at 4. They were slightly tricky at first but he had a good time with a little daddy help.


----------



## eepster

Legos have great lasting power. My 13 yo nephew *still* loves them, as well as my 3 yo son.


----------



## sept04mama

The thing my boys (4.5 and 3) play with the most BY FAR is dress ups. The stick horse is a huge hit, as well as hats, belts, and props that they can get on themselves. I have had a great time collecting and making all their dress ups.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin

I am all about the educational gifts for any occasion. What about all of the great floor puzzle options of the United States, the World, the Solar System, etc.? They are always neat. National Geographic toys can be pricey but they are really great! Also, I don't know how many families do this but my dh and I always encourage family members to give savings bonds or make a contribution to the kids' 529 college savings plan....just an idea.


----------



## musikat

I once directed a confused grandparent to this toy in Toys r Us: http://www.knex.com/Kid_KNEX/.

It was by far both my older sons' favorite for a couple of years!


----------



## lalaland42

Lincoln Logs - DD recently discovered them and loves them.


----------



## newbymom05

We def have gotten the most use out of Playmobile and dress up items. He plays w/ both of those things every day. We also love the Imaginext line, like Playmobile but w/ less pieces (and Fisher Price, which may or may not be a problem for you). My 4 y/o doesn't really seem to care about cars but loves race tracks. I gave a friend a Matchbox car wash yesterday for her 4 y/o and it was the hit of the party.


----------



## mamadebug

My DS, who is 4, loves, or would love to have any of the following -

playmobil
legos
duplos
automoblox
magnatiles
science kits


----------



## bestjob

I echo the call for Playmobil. All my kids loved it. Check with the parents... some kids collect different figures.

Lego can be tricky because if it is a kit and it is too hard, the pieces go missing or an adult has to build the piece.

My kids loved having gift certificates to take the family for a treat to Dairy Queen, Tim Hortons, or Baskin-Robbins. It works best if there is just enough money for a single trip.

I'm a big believer in books as well.


----------

